# Modern Arnis Chicago camp review



## Mao (Oct 23, 2002)

Hi All,
  Last weekend was the annual modern arnis camp in Chicago. It went from Thurs. afternoon through Sun. afternoon. There were about 60 people in attendance. We were honored to have in attendance Datu Shirshir Inocalla. Datu Inocalla is a very approachable, humble man with tremendous athletic ability. He is involved in the film/TV industry in the RP and was Michaelangelo in the Teenage Mutant Turtles. He was key in seeing that the late grandmaster Remy A. Presas was laid to rest properly in his native home. Datu Innocalla, of the IMAF Philippines, also announced his support of and affiliation with the IMAF, inc., USA. This  means that an awesome team has been created to continue the vision of the late founder The camp had a wonderfully open, family like atmosphere and Master Ken Smith, the camp host, did an outstanding job of welcoming and running this camp. Of course it would not have happened without the support and help of his lovely wife and some of his great and loyal students. There were people from the great state of Texas, Colorado, Michigan, Ohio, Indiana and Connecticut. I am proud to be a part of this large extended family. I would highly recommend seizing any opportunity to train with this group or attending any of the annual camps.

respectfully,
Guro Dan McConnell
IMAF, inc. Board of Directors
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Thanks for the review!


----------

